# Tear/Fracture in wheel well PLEASE HELP



## ILoveMyNissan (Feb 21, 2016)

hey guys i was just checking out my tires and i saw this

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/14/CYVEGv.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/9561/7syDgM.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8899/57zEKY.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/9018/ghryyk.jpg

This is the Right Front wheel


----------

